# Amano Shrimps: 2 for 1.99



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Harlequin Rasboras 3 for 1.99
Snail in Can 1.00 - reptile feeds
Shrimp in Can 1.00 - reptile feeds
I just bought all the Can o crickets....

at Big Al's Oakville...was there about an hour ago.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Amano Shrimps: 2 for 1.99

Also at Big Als Hamilton. Was there Sunday. Bought 8. Can never have too many.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Do they bother any other shrimps? I know they get big, and I've seen a video about Ghost shrimp eating a Yellow shrimp.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Ghost shrimp and glass shrimp are really neat, but definietly not little push over shrimp like neocaridna. They are not just a scavenger shrimp either they outright hunt and bicker amost their own kind. They are hungry too, which is funny because they are rarely gut loaded or well fed at the store where you buy might them.

Amanos tend to be more community shrimp, they are larger and can gather food better than other shrimp because they actively swim in the tank water. But they very very rarely breed in ones tank, and don't out populate other shrimp. They will scavenge and consume almost any type of food or algae and even compete with fish for flakes at the surface water. I would say if your fish aren't out competing your other shrimp, you wouldnt have trouble mixing Amanos and other shrimp. I've kept amanos with crystas and cherries and ghost shrimp all together. The ghosts were the first to go as they even attacked a neon tetra. i've kept Amanos with even teeny scarlet badis_ Dario dario_ without issue.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Thread moved to General Marketplace Discussion.

In the future, unless you are selling/buying something, don't use the buy/sell forums! Thanks!


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

I thought it was ok because I saw fellow members post here informing others about great finds in Kijiji, PN, and or Craigslist. But yeah you are the Moderator and I respect that.

So where can post something like this, just want to help others get a good deal.



Chris S said:


> In the future, unless you are selling/buying something, don't use the buy/sell forums! Thanks!


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

JAM said:


> I thought it was ok because I saw fellow members post here informing others about great finds in Kijiji, PN, and or Craigslist. But yeah you are the Moderator and I respect that.
> 
> So where can post something like this, just want to help others get a good deal.


General Marketplace Discussion
Discuss your favourite stores/breeders/importers around the GTA. Post any good finds, interesting fish, deals, flyers, picts of stock, etc.

Thanks for the info JAM, i dont know why it cant be posted here, it clearly states in the title that is what this forum is for.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Russgro said:


> General Marketplace Discussion
> Discuss your favourite stores/breeders/importers around the GTA. Post any good finds, interesting fish, deals, flyers, picts of stock, etc.
> 
> Thanks for the info JAM, i dont know why it cant be posted here, it clearly states in the title that is what this forum is for.


He originally posted it in the buy and sell section. Chris moved it to the General Marketplace Discussion where he should have posted it. If it was inappropriate he would have deleted it.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

h_s said:


> He originally posted it in the buy and sell section. Chris moved it to the General Marketplace Discussion where he should have posted it. If it was inappropriate he would have deleted it.


My bad. Makes sense.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yup, no problem with the post, I just moved it!


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

OK NP...we'll im a newbie...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone heading out there to get some 2 for $1.99 amanos? If so and you're around the Fairview/P.Mall area or work in the area can you get 6 for me along the way?

Seems like I'm missing some amanos once in a while  so they're either good at running out of the tank hiding or something. I figure with 6 if I DOA or MIA 3 I'll still be ok. Thanks in advance.

PM or let me know here or both.


----------



## bedpan (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone know if Whitby or Scarborough has them at this price? Last I was there amanos were $4 each or 3 for $10.. That and the ones in Whitby looked to small to amanos.. Would love to add some to my planted tank


----------

